# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Ból podczas oddawania moczu , krew

## Smutas

Witam , 

Od razu mówię że jako dziecko ( 3 msc - 1,5 r ) miałem problemy z nerkami ponieważ mocz nie odchodził tylko zostawał w nerkach i byłem operowany , nazywa się to: Refluxus vesico-renalis bil. ( po polsku refuksja 4 stopnia )

Parę dni temu gdy sikałem to zamiast moczu była krew ;/ ( mam teraz 20 lat ) ( Nic mnie nie bolało , nic nie piekło . Normalnie poszedłem się wysikać bo mi się zachciało ) Krew była tylko przez chwilkę sikania potem była już taka "prawie normalna " . Pojechałem do szpitala , oddałem mocz do badań. Gdy wyniki były to oddali mnie na USG , po badaniu lekarz stwierdził że moja lewa nerka jest w nie najlepszym stanie ( gdy powiedziałem i pokazałem dokumenty z operacji z dzieciństwa - to wszystko wyjaśniło lekarzowi czemu jest lewa słabsza nerka   ) , ale po za tym wszystko było ok i zalecił dużo pić wody .  Zalecił mi wykonanie cystoskopie ( ja się nie zgodziłem ponieważ po prostu się boję tego ) . 

Na drugi dzień ( po odwiedzeniu szpitala ) podczas kończenia sikania zaczyna mnie boleć żołądź aż do skończenia oddania moczu . I tak za każdym razem ;/ ( Mocz jest normalny żółty ) Dodam że czuję hmmm może nie ból a ucisk lub przepełnienie w lewym  podbrzuszu .
Dodam jeszcze że teraz chodzę często oddawać mocz ale w małych ilościach .

Jakieś podpowiedzi co to może być w jaki sposób to wyleczyć  , bo wolę żeby ta cystoskopie  mnie ominęła ;/

----------

